# iPhone 5C randomly turns off and wont reboot



## idscrux

I have an iPhone 5C that is about 8 months old. Randomly it turns off and when i attempt to turn it back on it gives me the apple logo for a second or two and then shuts off again. Or sometimes when i attempt to restart it nothing happens until i do the hard reset and then it gives me the apple logo for a few seconds and shuts off again. ORRR sometimes it gives me the apple logo and then it starts turning red or gets grey lines in the screen, fades to black and then shuts off. I can never really get it to boot back up again.

I have restored the phone 20+ times with no fix. I have put the phone in recover mode and restored with no luck. I have put the phone in DFU mode and restored it with no luck. I have even set the phone up as a "new phone" instead of restoring a backup, it still does the same thing. I had to restore the phone 6 times yesterday alone. The phone turns off at random times. While im using the phone the screen freezes with little grey lines running through it and then shuts off and sometimes when im not using the phone i go to check it and its off. It sometimes lasts 12 hours, sometimes it lasts 10 mins.

I have used 2 different computers to restore the phone. One running Windows XP and the other running Windows 7, Neither fixed the problem. The battery is always over 60% charged when the problem occurs, so battery life shouldn't be the issue. The phone has never been dropped(except for onto a pillow) or gotten water on it. Its in an Otterbox just in case i were to drop it and it has never been jailbroken

Both iTunes and the IOS software are up to date.

Also I would really rather NOT go to the Apple Genius Bar but if it comes down to it and i have to I have made an appointment there for 2 days from now. If there is no way to fix this problem and i have to take it there. Does anyone know how much it will cost me to go to the Genius Bar and have them look at it/fix it. One final question: Since the phone was purchased less then a year ago does my phone fall under the Apple limited warranty found here: http://www.apple.com/legal/warranty/products/iphone-english.html

iPhone 5C specs:
IOS 7.1.1
16 gig model with 10 gigs of free space
8 months old
never jailbroken

Any help is GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## TonyB25

A brand new phone purchased less than a year ago that has no water damage should be replaced without question.


----------

